# hdd problem?



## Gates (Nov 19, 2010)

hHello,

I get an error messages _after_ every booting (like 10-20 min):


```
# dev = sd10s1d, block = 1, fs = /6un2
panic: ffs_blkfree: feeing free block
cpuid = 0
Uptime: 13m32s
Cannot dump. Device not defined or unavailable.
Automatic reboot in 15 seconds - press a key on the console to abort
panic: bufwrite: buffer is not busy??
cpuid = 0
Cannot dump. Device not defined or unaivalable.
Automatic reboot in 15 seconds - press a key on the console to abort
```

With one occasion, i got an error _on booting_:

```
ACPI APIC Table: <GBT GBTUACPI>
AP #1 (PHY# 1) failed!
panic y/n? [y] panic: bye-bye
cpuid = 0
```

I messed with different video cards, but it seems this error is related with my data disk.

Looking any suggestions to solve this!


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Nov 19, 2010)

Gates said:
			
		

> I get an error messages _after_ every booting (like 10-20 min):
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


That looks like a filesystem corruption issue, not a hardware problem. Don't be too worried about the dump problem and the "panic while panicing" messages - quite a few users have experienced problems with the crash dump code. In my case, the last time I got a working crash dump was back in FreeBSD 6.3.

The first thing to do is to make sure your data is backed up somewhere safe. Next, boot to single user mode (press "4" while at the boot menu). When the system prompts you for a shell, just press the [Enter] key. You're now at a root prompt in single-user mode. Give the command:
`# fsck /6un2`
(assuming that's the name of this filesystem). That should run a pretty thorough consistency check.

If the fsck doesn't detect any errors and you still get the panics, I'd suggest backing up that particular filesystem (make a second copy, just in case), and then use the newfs command to re-initialize it. Then restore your data. This is a rather drastic step (again, make sure you have several good backups first!), but there are some cases where fsck thinks everything is fine, but there are undetected problems.

NOTES: 1) This assumes you're using the UFS filesystem. If you're using something else, substitite the appropriate check and initialize commands. 2) This also assumes the problem always happens on this specific filesystem. If it happens on others as well, then the problem most likely lies elsewhere.



> With one occasion, i got an error _on booting_:
> 
> ```
> ACPI APIC Table: <GBT GBTUACPI>
> ...


There's an old freebsd-stable discussion here which may be useful. While it probably won't fix it, you might see if Gigabyte has a BIOS update for your motherboard.


----------



## Gates (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks Terry,

Your answer was awsome. fsck made the job.


----------

